# 1960's Walk Behind Blower



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

*!960's Walk Behind Blower*

This looks like it could be a fun project! Complete and almost runs! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42230&item=4338736996&rd=1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

And if you're quick there's a manual for it ending sooner than the snowblower!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42230&item=4339117390&rd=1


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

There was one of them on there a couple months ago that looked like new. It was in NY if I remember right. I kept trying to convince myself it wasn't too far to drive, but decided against it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken

Too bad I missed that one! Do you remember what it went for? I think this one is still around $10. I expect it will go higher near the end, but might still be a good deal.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Man I could swear I posted a link to that somewhere in here when it was on, but I just searched through my posts and came up with nothing. 

I think it sold for less than $100. It was very nice looking. Even the decals looked great.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Found it. I had put it in with the bolens motorized wheelbarrow.
It's still a good link.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4315388808&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

maybe now it will work.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm getting "page cannot be found"

Ok I see it now. You're right that was real clean and only $75!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I came up with that too after I first put it on. I've edited it and it seems to work.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

If that doesn't work, here's the original thread where I had posted it.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4314


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aguysmiley _
> *Found it. I had put it in with the bolens motorized wheelbarrow.
> It's still a good link.
> 
> ...


WOW that was REALLLLLL clean!!!!!!!! For $75 AND within driving distance!!!!!! To bad I missed it.


----------

